# German Shepherd Serves Warriors in Transition



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I wasn't sure whether I should put this in here or in the military dogs section, since it kinda fits into both. I saw this article in the AMEDD Mercury, the newspaper of military medicine, when I got my print copy yesterday. Fortunately, it's on their website as well, so I can share it without trying to fit it on the scanner. (Their site only shows select stories from the paper. The one this is from has another therapy dog article in it as well, I'll have to scan that one.)










http://www.armymedicine.army.mil/news/mercury/09-04/mamcdog.cfm



> Quote:Fritz lowers blood pressure. He reduces anxiety. He encourages relaxation. He?s an altogether different type of medicine.
> 
> As a certified pet therapy dog, the 6-year-old German shepherd visits the warrior transition battalion of Madigan Army Medical Center, Fort Lewis, Wash. on a regular basis with his handler Amanda Hackbarth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is so neat! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Great story!


----------



## OllieGSD (Feb 21, 2007)

I know Amanda and Fritz. The are very active in the GSd world out here in Seattle. Fritz also has a beautiful sister named Gretta, but unfortunately they have some health issues so they can not be bred. Very nice family....


----------

